# Chip & PDR recommendation Cheltenham/Gloucester



## Jambro

Can anyone recommend a PDR and scuff repairer in the Cheltenham/Gloucester area?

I need a small dent removing from the bonnet, tiny scuff on rear bumper and small scuff on front lip repairing on my Golf R before it goes back.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Rydal

Panel Perfect PDR. Mark is the owner, nice guy and top work. Not the cheapest but I wouldn't go anywhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ells_924

there is a guy at chips away in glos that does PDR and is very good. 
he works out of there, not for chips away.


----------

